# Mk4 jetta 1.8t



## Los05 (1 mo ago)

i have mk4 jetta 1.8t an Was just wondering since i need a New Transmission cuz mys blow a hole on the top. Can I put a 6 speed in it. An wat 6 speed can I use?


----------

